
Ask HN: Do you have ADD/ADHD? Do you take Adderall/Ritalin? - 64bit_snack
Are you a student, programmer or entrepreneur suffering from ADD&#x2F;ADHD?<p>Do you take medicine like Adderall, Ritalin or Concerta? Does it work and how often do you take it?<p>I live in Denmark where that kind of medicine is not in as wide use as in the US so I am curios about it.<p>I am also curious whether that kind of medicine is used by both women and men to the same degree?
======
AJAr
I was "diagnosed" with ADHD after filling out a 9-question Y/N survey, then
left with a prescription. I was psyched to get what I asked for, namely the
extended-release amphetamine Vyvanse which I had taken about a week prior and
felt like a god among men, but these days I just wish they hadn't prescribed
it (and that I hadn't asked for it, in that order).

A few years later now, my intuition is that psychostimulants prescribed and/or
consumed with therapeutic intent really do not address the core problems that
Shire (et al.) claim to be medicating, at least in my case. For me, it's
evident by now that I lack the discipline that others have to put mind over
matter and work through a task. When I take stimulants, I do feel like I'm
working hard and getting my work done. When the deadline approaches, however,
I'm left with virtually nothing to show after N weeks of what I really felt
was good work in the moment.

I was more productive—quite a lot more—prior to experimenting with stimulants.
It really feels like I'm doing better work when I'm on the drugs, but all I've
done by the end of the day is think consistently and with huge enthusiasm
about a _lot_ of things vs. inspired bursts of real productivity in between my
old day-to-day of playing video games. At this point, I think more about
whether I'm high enough to begin working than I do about any pressing matter
at hand. I don't recommend it, but I suppose it works for others. Sorry about
the rant.

------
jenkstom
Yes, and it has changed my life. I take Focalin and I no longer spend 4 out of
5 days trying and failing to do the things I know I have to do to function in
life. It was a really large source of anxiety in my life that is now gone.

When I first started taking ADHD medications, there was definitely an
amphetamine phase. I felt like I could do anything, super-motivated to do new
projects. That has gone now, but now it is dramatically less of a fight to do
what I need to do. I still get burned out on things like everybody else and
then a project feels like "work", but I can get through it.

I wish I'd had this in college, maybe I wouldn't have crashed and burned. I
wasn't diagnosed until my 40's.

------
crs
First, not all of the choices will work for each person. Its a bit of a
science experiment so don't get discouraged if the first medication you try
doesn't work very well. I also recommend that you ask to try a set of them to
determine what is the most effective for you. I have taken them all until I
found the one that worked the best for me. Starting with Adderall, then
Ritalin, and finally Vyvanse. At this point I take one 70mg Vyvanse capsule a
day. While Adderall and Vyvanse are quite similar, the major difference is
that Vyvanse is not a stimulant until it is metabolized by the liver. For me
this results in a smoother transition on and off, with the duration lasting 10
hours or so. Adderall didn't last nearly as long (8 hours or less) and I
became a bit of a jerk as it wore off. (They don't call it "Madderall" for
nothing).

I want to emphasize though that none of these medications will cure you. If
you want to see the biggest change, then combine the medication, exercise,
quality sleep, and a good diet. Last, learn all that you can about ADHD, how
it effects your relationships with others (you would be surprised), along with
how other people with ADHD go about getting things done in spite of the
disorder.

------
Simulacra
I've been taking some form of prescription amphetamines my entire life. As a
30yo adult I've settled on generic dextramphetamine, 15mg, extended release.
It keeps me on track, moving forward, focused thinking, and confidence. I've
taken maybe a half dozen varieties, both stimulant and non-stimulant. Through
trial and error I found that I really don't "need" to take the pills. I take
them because I like them, they give me the extra bit of creative energy that
doesn't depress or make me sluggish. I want to feel energized and on the go.

By way of background, I believe I do have ADHD. Without the medication I talk
fast, a lot, and I'm hyper. I bounce from topic to topic, random bits of
information flowing. I have anxiety that is sometimes crippling. With the
medication I am still hyper, but I am able to channel that hyperactivity. It's
like a firehose that no one is controlling, versus controlled. I have much
less anxiety on the meds.

------
joshmn
Similar discussion about a week ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9505672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9505672)

My answer about Adderall versus other stimulants is fitting here,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506501)

I was on Adderall for quite sometime. Tried Concerta. The crash, the burn, the
jitters, the shakes, the nervousness... not worth it.

My experience with Vyvanse has been 1000x that of Adderall. Of course, to each
their own, but I'm not alone in finding it more pleasant.

